# Vu TV Owners thread



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2015)

Anybody over here owning Vu TVs.

It's damn difficult to find solutions for problems related to this TV.
Google search only leads to the product pages from official site or some spam paid  reviews videos


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 6, 2015)

Anybody had problems using this as a monitor with nvidia gfx card


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 9, 2015)

Is anybody using this as a monitor..

Please share the gfx card you are using..
Or any problems faced while connecting to pc..

I'm finding it damn difficult.. It displays as Hitachi HDMI for some time generic pnp monitor a few times and windows doesn't detect the TV most of the time.. It's like a lottery system every time you switch on the pc


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

Anything guys..
This issue is getting on my nerves now...
The whole htpc build is useless without this as I don't have a extra monitor and have to bring the monitor from bedroom to hall every time to look for the issue


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

I own a VU TV.
I replied here
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/192684-vu-32k160-rev-d-review-32-led-tv.html

I can share screenshots of you need after 3pm today


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2015)

Noticed a strange phenomenon..
Regarding backlight bleed..

There is a lot of static electricity generated why you run your palm over the screen...
Also if you keep the palm over the screen for 5-10 sec.. I find that the backlight bleed during blacks increases in that area...

Can you guys try this. And post the observations


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Noticed a strange phenomenon..
> Regarding backlight bleed..
> 
> *There is a lot of static electricity generated why you run your palm over the screen...*
> ...


What? That should happen with CRTs only. 

And backlight bleed is supposed to happen near the edges only.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Noticed a strange phenomenon..
> Regarding backlight bleed..
> 
> There is a lot of static electricity generated why you run your palm over the screen...
> ...


I will try this tomorrow an let you know.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I will try this tomorrow an let you know.


Will post some pics from my side too


----------

